# Just bought a $200 cooler and I don't need a cooler



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

You can get a nice seat cushion for that Roadie 24 as well!


----------



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a small igloo I use for my SUP, it was a freebie that I had sitting in my garage. Works pretty good, I had to add a rod holder and cooler tie downs and the lid compresses when I sit on it. I don’t think it would stay shut if I where to tip over tho, but I also feel like if I where to ever fall off of it the whole SUP would not tip over, I would just fall off into the water. Here’s a picture.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I did discover that the Roadie 24 is the only Yeti without a place to mount a rod holder. I'm wondering is a Sea Sucker holder may work?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

You will still have that ten years from now. I actually dated mine when my wife bought it for me at the Bucky’s in Wharton. 12/31/2011…I expect at least 10 more years.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I took it out on Saturday and decided that it needed a cushion. The cooler lid has no give and gets pretty firm after awhile. Yeti is sold out of their $50 cushion for it so I went a SeaDeck one for $35.

I ended up ordering the very expensive Bote :"tackle rac" with two rod holders instead of mounting rod holders to the cooler. That thing is pretty nice to have but Bote needs to include polyethylene liners for their rod holders. I liners from Taco Marine do not fit and my reel seat already rubbed away some of the powder coat in the rod holder and it's only a matter of time before that becomes an issue in saltwater. I coated the aluminum tackle rac with woody wax after washing.


----------

